# Possible parasite?



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Hey all, not sure what this is, sorry for the horrible picture but I cant seem to catch the shrimp, too much stuff in the tank for him to hide in.


It appears to be a small black thing, almost looks like a leech on the inside of his shell. It moves around when he moves, not sure if it is moving itself or moving with the shrimp.

I had this on another shrimp like 2 months ago, moved that shrimp to a 10g and it has vanished in the mass amount of moss.

Could this be a parasite?? Or is this common on shrimp? Any ideas???


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Splak,

Not going to pretend I have a clue but this article might be of interest.

http://www.reef2rainforest.com/2015/05/12/parasites-in-freshwater-shrimp/

Jackie


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm afraid I can't see enough detail to even guess. But for what it's worth, most of the parasitic problems in shrimp tend to show up on the head or underneath, rather than where you're seeing this whatever is it. 

If it's possible to catch this guy, maybe you could get a better pic using a magnifying lens?


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

From this picture I'd say it's just food being digested. If the shrimp is active eating etc non issue.

The only parasite fairly common would be the tiny white worms on the head or front rostrum or the green fungus on the underbelly.
Bacterial infection would be kind of milky look of the shrimp but it's hard to definitely prove that in deed it is the bacterial infection that caused the death.


----------

